# Canning in Bottles?



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

My husband has a favorite hot sauce recipe and we thought it would be nice to gift in bottles. Has anyone ever canned in bottles? If so, could I ask where you purchased your bottles and how to can? Thanks in advance for any tips


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Interesting! I'll have to follow this thread!

Wade


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

I bottled blueberry syrup and never had a problem. I water bathed the same as I do for jelly's and jam's. I found my bottles thru the internet. If I can find the site again I will let you know. Good Luck! Vicki


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I have. I do keep it in the reefer. I know I spelt it wrong-not uncommon for me.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thanks VICKI1,

I am going to check out specialty bottles, I guess I would need a lid that is coated because of the acidity. Do the canning tips differ from canning it in a regular canning jar?

7thswan,

Your sauce looks great. I was hoping not to have to refrigerate though.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

This is a good company to use. Just be careful to buy the regular screw tops instead of the "lug" tops.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thanks Astrid


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Astrid said:


> This is a good company to use. Just be careful to buy the regular screw tops instead of the "lug" tops.


Do you have a company name or link? I'd like to try bottles as well.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I think Astrid was referring to my mention of Specialty Bottle.

http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.aspx


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, duh! I thought specialty bottle just mean a special bottle, not a company. Should have looked further. 
Which of their bottles are good for canning? I didn't see anything about their lids having the rubberized area so they would seal.


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

I got my bottles from Specialty Bottles also. I used the HEX250 for my syrup. The gold lids have a rubber seal and I did the waterbath and they sealed good. I gave some away as gifts and mine was used up so I don't know about the longevity of the seal but I don't know why they wouldn't stay sealed for a long time. Good Luck! Vicki


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you so much Vicki!!!


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm sorry. I thought I had provided the link: http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/ 

You can also see these in use on youtube www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrX8wLk3Dj8


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you Astrid, I will check out both links.

I appreciate everyone's input SO MUCH! Thank you!


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes Fillmore containers is THE best place to buy the bottles to use in canning (as well as crafting).
A YouTuber named imstillworking used them in her sauces and syrups and has some videos showing the differences in lids and why you use certain ones for some things and not others ..

I also bought my ThermFlo from them to use for a canning AND freezing thickener and am very pleased with everything I have gotten from them ..

My next purchase will be bottles to use for home made BBQ sauce and her sweet and sour sauce and am going to try my hand at canning home made Worchester sauce ..


----------



## DavidTheGood (Dec 13, 2014)

I was also wondering about bottles - thank you for the link. I made over a gallon of smoked hot pepper sauce this year... it was crazy good. I'm going to plant even more peppers next year. Smoking was actually really easy to do - I just rigged up a stockpot smoker and popped it on my rocket stove - like this... then I made the hot pepper sauce like this.

We just used mason jars this time around but those bottles would be much better, especially for gifts - thank you for the link, Astrid.

What's your recipe, Tirzah? Or is it... TOP SECRET?


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

I am so glad I came across this thread! Great information, thanks all


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

David,

I don't know everything that my husband puts in it but her does use home smoked jalapenos (chipotles) and balsamic vinegar. I know it sounds weird using that for a vinegar but it has a really nice flavor.


----------

